# Mise en forme conditionnelle de texte,plus de 3 conditions



## Laulau974 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai un peu parcouru le forum et j'y ai vu pas mal de posts concernant ce sujet mais hélas aucun ne convient vraiment a ce que je veux faire, je n'ai pas non plus tout regardé car il y'a trop de posts sur ce sujet, je viens donc ici pour exposer mon probleme, en fait j'ai crée un tableau ou il y'a une liste de choix dans chacune des cellules, j'ai mis cette liste en bas de mon tableau et j'ai mis en forme avec des couleurs, seulement dans la liste que j'ai dans mes cellules il n'y a pas de formatage, je souhaiterai donc pouvoir avoir les memes couleurs que dans la légende que j'ai faite en bas du tableau, un exemple un peu plus concret au cas ou mon explication n'a pas été tres claire :

J'ai une liste constitué des termes suivant
"A"
"B"
"C"
"D"
"E"
"F"
etc...
Ces termes ont chacun une couleur propre.
Quand je selectionne ces termes dans mes différentes cellules elles n'ont plus de couleur (il n'y a pas de couleurs dans les options de listes), je souhaiterai donc que lorsque je séléctionne "A" dans ma liste, il conserve la couleur que je lui avais défini auparavant, idem pour "B" etc... sachant que certaines couleurs peuvent revenir plusieurs fois, par exemple pour "B" et "E".
Voila je travaille aussi sous open office donc s'il y'a des changement par rapport a excel, merci aussi de me le faire savoir, je sais qu'il faut passer par le VBA pour réaliser cette mise en forme conditionnelle (elle est limitée a 3 conditions dans excel alors que moi il m'en faut au moins une dizaine) mais n'ayant jamais touché ce langage et n'ayant pas vraiment le temps de m'y mettre je m'adresse a vous dans l'espoir d'une réponse.
Merci a tous ceux qui prendront le temps de lire ce post et d'y répondre.
Si vous avez besoin d'infos complémentaires, n'hesitez pas a me les demander.
A bientot.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 24, 2007)

Bonjour, Laulau974
Bienvenu à Bord !!!!!

Tu es libre d'utiliser ce forum "toutes langues". Cependant si ton anglais est pas trop mal, il est toujours mieux de s'adresser à la communauté (presque) entière surtout quand les questions sont plus difficiles.

Cette question est posée assez fréquemment.
Les termes de recherche seraitent probablement "conditional format multiple criteria"

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=133824
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=165325
Vérifie surtout la solution "Select Case" élaborée par SidneyGeek.

bien à toi,
Erik


----------

